# Hello



## Sharon_ (Jul 6, 2011)

Hi. My name is Sharon. I live in Geluwe (Belgium). So, I speak Dutch and my English isn't really good 
I breed mice since I was 13 years old. Now I'm 17, almost 18 and I still like it. I have 200+ mice at home in different colors but I like the tans and herefords the most.
I have many other pets. Some of them: A dog, a bearded dragon, python regius (2), pachnoda m.p., rats, spiny mice, Multimammate mice, degus, Mongolian gerbils, axolotl, Steppe Lemming, etc...

Sharon


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

:welcome1


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Welcome to Fancy Mouse Breeders
:welcome1


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

Your English is fine  Welcome!


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## webzdebs (Mar 29, 2010)

hello and welcome, would love to see pictures of your royal pythons and bearded dragons


----------



## Sharon_ (Jul 6, 2011)

Ok, i'll post some pictures ^^


----------

